# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotografi nga Lupen

## Lupen_Shkodrani

Nuk jam fotograf dhe rregullat e fotografise nuk i di.
Me pelqen fotografia dhe mendova te postoj ktu disa nga fotot qe kam ba.
Me kane pelqy shume disa foto qe kane postu disa antare  dhe kam mbet i mahnitun nga bukuria e tyne.
Shpresoj qe t'ju pelqejne ndonje nga fotot e mia.

Jane te mirprituna keshillat edhe kritikat.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Shqiponja e shqiptareve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Trendafil .

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani



----------


## Altin1

Me pelqen ajo fotografia e shqjponjes.

Sa per lulet, kam pare aq shume ketu ne forum sa nuk me bejne me pershtypje.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Ketri

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Lulebore.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Luleshtrydhe.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Trendafil.

----------


## Renea

Shume te bukura , suksese !

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

> Shume te bukura , suksese !


Faleminderit Renea.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Gjirafa.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Trendafil.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Gjirafa.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani



----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Tigri.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Tigri.

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Lule Manjole

----------


## PINK

shume te bukura Lupen, 

ajo xhirafa dhe tigri, ku e ke shkrep - te safari zoo ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

> shume te bukura Lupen, 
> 
> ajo xhirafa dhe tigri, ku e ke shkrep - te safari zoo ?


Faleminderit Pink.

Gjirafa dhe Tigri ,i kam shkrep te Safari Park.

----------

